# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Вопросы на которые знаешь ответы.

## Дмитрий Казиков

Мои поклоны вам, Патита Павана Прабху  :vanca calpa: 

В одном отрывке вашей лекции, вы говорите что неблагоприятно(или как-то по другому) задавать вопрос на который знаешь ответ.
Раскройте пожалуйста смысл. Какие именно ситуации имеются в виду ? И в чём неблагоприятность ?

Ведь например Арджуна знал то, о чём спрашивал у Кришны.
Помню на бхакта-программ, лектор рассказал про философию ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-таттву, сидящий рядом со мной сосед спросил у меня перевод, я ему говорю - ну спроси у лектора, он застиснялся и в итоге не стал спрашивать, я решил за него, для него, спросить у лектора, хотя сам знал ответ.

Может здесь тоже имеет место быть времени, месту, обстоятельствам ?  :smilies: 

Спасибо за ваши ответы !!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Речь идет о том, что если спрашивающий, заранее знает ответ и хочет проверить лектора на его память или другие качества лектора, то это уже проявление некоторого несмирения, и ни сам спрашивающий, ни присутствующие не получат благо. Ответ приносит пользу, когда вопрос задан со смирением, с желанием действительно узнать ответ, когда ответ нужен как воздух. Поэтому зная ответ, было бы правильно спрашивать, уточняя то, что вы уже знаете ответ на этот вопрос и просто хотите проверить правильность своего понимания. То есть, вопрос надо начинать так: правильно ли я понимаю, что... и тд. и тп.

----------

